# Grubs for trout



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I was wondering if most of you Trout guys have switched to paddle tail or some other type of grub. I still mostly have curly tails. Or do you perfer the scented baits.
Advice would be appreciated. Getting ready for a week of fishing.

Thanks


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Green curly tail or Xmas tree curly tail is always good. Red head.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the salt and pepper and fire tiger colors paddle tail in saltwater assassian. Also junebug 4 inch grub with Chartreuse tail and the Chartreuse and Pearl white 4" swimming mullets in the Gulp. You can use a double rig large head at top and small trailer. Also a single head which is what i prefer just remember start with the lightest head you can i always use 1/4 ounce. Pay close attention to the last 10 feet in front of you as most trout are caught in close. Hope this helps.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

where do you plan of fishing at? Also, what type of water; surf, creeks, inlet, sound?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

ja2808 said:


> where do you plan of fishing at? Also, what type of water; surf, creeks, inlet, sound?


Ocracoke, ocean side.
Chartreuse tail--- would that be curly tail?


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

surffshr said:


> Ocracoke, ocean side.
> *Chartreuse tail--- would that be curly tail*?


means the color of the tail... 

i prefer darker colors in the morning with a chartreuse tail and during the day salt/pepper with a chartreuse tail or fire tiger.. all bass assassin saltwater assassins


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Straight from the Reps..*

The Berkley Gulps and also the FishBites Xtreme Scent Releases but all in water temps above 60 degrees. Once the water falls below 60 those baits tend to stiffen up and not work as well. In the colder water with the Trout, its more of a Sight Bite type of thing that they are doing. Sometimes you have to work it by the same fish several different times to get a response from him. This is not something that is my opinion this is fact from the reps. When the water drops below 60 I switch over to Salt Water Assasins all paddle Tails.. All colors.. 

JAM


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

JAM said:


> The Berkley Gulps and also the FishBites Xtreme Scent Releases but all in water temps above 60 degrees. Once the water falls below 60 those baits tend to stiffen up and not work as well...... When the *water drops below 60 I switch over to Salt Water Assasins all paddle Tails*.. All colors..
> JAM


OK! Thanks for the rep. info.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the good informmation. I bought 4 packs of paddle tails to supplement my stock of grubs.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly, I have found both to work great. I use green paddle tail minnow imitations(4-5 inches), and white curly tails(3-4inches)


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Jam.. I will use that info next weekend, when I go trout fishing.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm going to reckon you remember "space guppy". I still have a few, think they was hot about 2005 or 06.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Check out some grubs called Big Hammer..They have a website. Click on swimbaits.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

yes Sir Rick I do its one of my favs, I still use it but it was hot as heck in 05.. JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

i usually use gulp or the offshore angler curly tail grubs in green sparkle. I use nuclear chicken and lime tiger gulp


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

DOA paddle tails are good too.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Saltwater Assasin Sea Shads: Calcasieu Brew, Black Shad, Space Guppy, Firetiger, Candy Corn, Sweet Pea, Avocado/Red Glitter


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

speckhunter80 said:


> Saltwater Assasin Sea Shads: Calcasieu Brew, Black Shad, Space Guppy, Firetiger, Candy Corn, Sweet Pea, Avocado/Red Glitter


Great Choices don't forget Pumpkin Seed, Wood Pecker,Neon Mercury.... All of my unsented plastics are Salt Water Assasin.. For some reason I gravitated to them when I picked up the Trout Rod Several years ago... 

JAM


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I also really like Cajun Croaker but it appears that maybe they have discontinued it.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

speckhunter80 said:


> I also really like Cajun Croaker but it appears that maybe they have discontinued it.


http://www.angleroutfitters.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=208


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I miss the old Mr Wiffle tails. Alwaus had confidence with those grubs.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I can not tell a lie, my name is John and I a Trout a Holic, I have at least 2 bags of EVERY COLOR Salt Water Assasin Makes in the Shad Paddle tail Body, changed the hooks on all my mirror lures last year and allmost bled to death 180 triple hooks, replaced, How the hell to they get off, I could not keep them out of me... LOL...

JAM


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> I can not tell a lie, my name is John and I a Trout a Holic, I have at least 2 bags of EVERY COLOR Salt Water Assasin Makes in the Shad Paddle tail Body, changed the hooks on all my mirror lures last year and allmost bled to death 180 triple hooks, replaced, How the hell to they get off, I could not keep them out of me... LOL...
> 
> JAM


 did that to many last year myself, well over 100, love those flathead screw......


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jam,
I found years ago that if you hang your hooks from a split ring on the TT and 52 you will land more trout. They can not torque the hook out of their mouth. Just be careful that you use the right size split ring, if you go to big then the hooks can get tangled with each other.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Woodpecker is my go too color


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Chart Glitter S&P , Pumkin , WoodPecker, Morning glory at night and eary am when still dark, black red falke yellowtail.. all go to's.. 

JAM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bought some 4" Saltwater Assasins this fall. The season pretty much ended before I had the chance to use them. Just courious what sizes you guys are using down there?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They are the 4 inch, but I bite about a 1/2 inch or so off, puts hook closer to tail.. SSSSHHHHHH, its a secret... LOL....

JAM


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

morning glory  90% of my fish were on that this year


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Candy Corn, calicasu brew, opening night, green moon, albino ghost are hot too


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a pro by any means but I agree with the comment about using split rings, makes swapping out the trebles WAY easier, put em on my gotchas, mirrorlures, cranks, etc. I just use an old hook to open up the split ring and get the old treble out...I use the VMC saltwater trebles...not the sharpest but way cheap and decently sharp enough saltwater grade hooks. Way less of your own blood spilt this way.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I would think adding split rings*

Would affect how the lure swims and tracks.. I'll give it a try.. JAM


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> Would affect how the lure swims and tracks.. I'll give it a try.. JAM


Definitely effect the mirro if splits are added. They don't sit on the bottom the same when paused.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

JAM said:


> Would affect how the lure swims and tracks.. I'll give it a try.. JAM


Not that I have seen and I find that I am able to land at least 50% more of the trout especially those caught in a current or surf.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Definitely effect the mirro if splits are added. They don't sit on the bottom the same when paused.


Never had the desire to have a Mirrolure to sit on the bottom.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have seen a touron dead sticking a mirrolure before, hope he wasn't using split rings. from what i can tell it doesn't affect how my lures swim when i add split rings.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Do y'all switch the trebles out for regular hooks in this "environmentally correct" day of time?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

NOPE...if need be you can crimp the barbs.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

drumrun said:


> I miss the old Mr Wiffle tails. Alwaus had confidence with those grubs.


Got me thinking, anyone know or have an in with some old Mr. Wiffle grubs


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Got me thinking, anyone know or have an in with some old Mr. Wiffle grubs


Saw some on eBay few months back.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I always use trebles on my lures/cranks, one exception is freshwater trout like rainbows/brook...sometimes i will swap out the treble on a panther martin or kastmaster with a gami siwash hook as i am c&r those tiny fish and am trying to minimize damage


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

speckhunter80 said:


> Never had the desire to have a Mirrolure to sit on the bottom.


I do come Jan-feb when big ones are moving slow, long pauses followed by slight movement have done me well in cold cold shallow water. 

Do you have problems with the middle treb fouling with the front or rear treb after adding a split?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

What Jesse said is true. A mirrolure will sit upright perfect on the bottom . I catch tons of Trout doing just that. Give it micro twitches. They will pick it up off the bottom. It is deadly on a sand bottom. Split rings are no good because will make it fall over. Drop one to the bottom of a swimming pool and see for yourself...I caught a 10 lb Trout with the technique Jesse mentioned. In a snow storm. From shore. I will post a pic of her later. I had two bites all day. One was 10 lbs the other was about 7. A friend of mine went to the exact spot the next day and caught one over 9 on the same color 52 mr. I think he had one bite all day. His name is seekinfin and he post on here from time to time. The fish were laying on the shadow side of a sharp drop off. It is a deadly big fish technique. I still catch big ones from the exact same spot.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that's good to know, thx for the insight. will have to try that sometime in the winter.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> I do come Jan-feb when big ones are moving slow, long pauses followed by slight movement have done me well in cold cold shallow water.
> 
> Do you have problems with the middle treb fouling with the front or rear treb after adding a split?


As I stated in my original post you have to be careful what size split ring you use because if you go to big the trebles will tangle. Bigger split rings means you have to use smaller trebles. So just make sure you use small split rings.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

surf rat said:


> What Jesse said is true. A mirrolure will sit upright perfect on the bottom . I catch tons of Trout doing just that. Give it micro twitches. They will pick it up off the bottom. It is deadly on a sand bottom. Split rings are no good because will make it fall over. Drop one to the bottom of a swimming pool and see for yourself...I caught a 10 lb Trout with the technique Jesse mentioned. In a snow storm. From shore. I will post a pic of her later. I had two bites all day. One was 10 lbs the other was about 7. A friend of mine went to the exact spot the next day and caught one over 9 on the same color 52 mr. I think he had one bite all day. His name is seekinfin and he post on here from time to time. The fish were laying on the shadow side of a sharp drop off. It is a deadly big fish technique. I still catch big ones from the exact same spot.


Makes sense. Thanks for sharing and nice catches!!!


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I always crimp my barbs...don't want a hook embedded in my hand/face/head/toe/anywhere... that video of Chad Hoover's (who's in FL fishing for peacock bass this week lucky dog) was all I needed to convince me that I'm doing the right thing..LOL...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm surprised the trebles don't come already crimped since its not that big of a deal. Def a good idea though.


----------

